# Oxalic acid



## Arababindigo01 (Aug 26, 2021)

I am wondering if oxalic acid would be a good option for a 1939 bf goodrich schwinn to remove some of the rust. Any thoughts? I don't want to remove any paint!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2021)

There are several posts and threads on this forum about OA and it use to remove rust; just use the search function to find them.  I am a believer but do not recommend the overnight method many people do.  Warm to hot water with a strong solution is best but only leave it in briefly (30 minutes to an hour and a half) depending on the bike.  There are many bikes out there that now look "OA-burned" as too much rust and patina is removed and they get a dull look...  You are need to be aware OA changes the color of certain paints (reds and blues especially).


----------



## Arababindigo01 (Aug 26, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> There are several posts and threads on this forum about OA and it use to remove rust; just use the search function to find them.  I am a believer but do not recommend the overnight method many people do.  Warm to hot water with a strong solution is best but only leave it in briefly (30 minutes to an hour and a half) depending on the bike.  There are many bikes out there that now look "OA-burned" as too much rust and patina is removed and they get a dull look...  You are need to be aware OA changes the color of certain paints (reds and blues especially).



That's what I'm afraid of...... What would you do? Just leave bike alone?


----------



## Arababindigo01 (Aug 26, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> There are several posts and threads on this forum about OA and it use to remove rust; just use the search function to find them.  I am a believer but do not recommend the overnight method many people do.  Warm to hot water with a strong solution is best but only leave it in briefly (30 minutes to an hour and a half) depending on the bike.  There are many bikes out there that now look "OA-burned" as too much rust and patina is removed and they get a dull look...  You are need to be aware OA changes the color of certain paints (reds and blues especially).



I can't get pictures of my bike to upload.... I was hoping to get an opinion on if it's even necessary


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2021)

What color is the bike?  Post some images and people will comment on how effective OA will be.  My recommendation would be try OA on a couple less important bikes or parts.  On hindsight, the first bikes I did I left in the juice too long...they had the burn.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2021)

Arababindigo01 said:


> I can't get pictures of my bike to upload.... I was hoping to get an opinion on if it's even necessary



Atababindingo’s bike:


----------



## Arababindigo01 (Aug 26, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Text me pictures to 717-554-2176 or email: brant@bmgart.com and I will upload them for you.



I texted you.... Thanks for your help!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2021)

If it were me I would maybe just do the fenders to try and get them to color match the white on the frame and tank better.  If you decide to do the entire bike please be careful with that blue paint. 
Maybe @saladshooter can comment.


----------



## Arababindigo01 (Aug 26, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> If it were me I would maybe just do the fenders to try and get them to color match the white on the frame and tank better.  If you decide to do the entire bike please be careful with that blue paint.
> Maybe @saladshooter can comment.



The only thing I was contemplating was the fenders and maybe, maybe the tank. 
The blue stripes on the fenders scare me though. 

I would like to get the fenders cleaner. I just got this bike and haven't even cleaned it with soap and water yet.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 26, 2021)

The paint on the fenders looks pretty bad and lifting. Doing an OA soak will probably leave them with no paint left. Frame doesn't need it.


----------

